# What is everyone listening to in the shop?



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

I know it has already been asked but playlists change. I myself have a very ecclectic range of music that I listen to. Right now I am jamming a lot of old R and B like the Temptations, Sam and Dave, Sam Cook, Al Green etc. Widespread Panic is prolly my favorite band. They are a Southern rock (jam) band from Athens Georgia with a fan following much like the Grateful Dead. I'm digging some old blues like Robert Johnson, R.L. Burnside and others. Classic rock, Zepplin, The Who, The Band, CCR. Singer Songwriter stuff (folk) Arlo Guthrie, Paul Thorn, Todd Snider, Dylan. I'm also rocking a somewhat local band (within 80 miles of me) from Memphis called Lucero. I guess the genre they fit in would be southern rock punk country. Thats a genre, right?haha. Ben Nichols, the lead singer is one of the best songwriters I have heard in a long time. I wish I would have written some of his songs. About the most mainstream, newer music I listen to is The White Stripes, The Recontouers, Black Crows and The Foo Fighters. I also venture into a little bluegrass. I have read on here that many of you are fond of this. My stepdad has been a banjo picker in the same bluegrass band for about 30+ years. He is a sponsored musician by Deering Banjos.

Anyway, this is only a drop in the bucket. I think if I turned my ipod on and hit shuffle it would play continuously for about 3 or 4 days before I heard a repeat and i'm steadily adding to it. Like I said this is just a small taste of some of the stuff I listen to.

How about you? What are you bebopping around the shop to?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

late 50's early 60's rock and roll


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I like a wide variety as well, gospel, rock, some punk, jazz, 60's, ... depends on the mood, but I never get to bluegrass.

Mostly playing in my shop is contemporary gospel, Toby Mac, SCC, Reliant K, etc.

I also listen to my son's band (STEREOS), their music is written like lots of the 50's and 60's songs, short and high tempo, and not too political…


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Depends on the mood I'm in, although Hip Hop, Rap, Polka are out for me. Otherwise I listen to everything from A-Z.


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Gospel older southern style , Jazz, R&B, some older hip hop and a little country mixed in usually taking my mp3 out to my shop I have 8 hours of music and usually play every bit and update it weekly


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

NPR or a baseball game (Detroit Tigers).


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

I Pod - eric clapton, pink floyd, Moody Blues, ZZ top, Stevie Ray Von, Led Zeppelin, eagles, CCR, Bob Dylan, janis joplin


----------



## MikeInMiss (Sep 3, 2009)

On the CD player right now Oscar Peterson - Canadiana Suite


----------



## UncleHank (Jan 13, 2010)

been a lot of country lately… I have a 300ish song playlist on my mp3 player that has a ton 'outlaw country' Johnny Cash, Waylon Jennings, David Allan Coe, and some newer stuff by the likes of Jamey Johnson, Shooter Jennings, Carter Falco, and a little Kid Rock.


----------



## Elksniffer (Feb 5, 2009)

Currently Hendrix; Machine gun


----------



## Puupaja (Nov 29, 2009)

But what really inspirites is Metallica, AC/DC,Gun´s Roses and best of all Rammstein….


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I like a bit of everything. I have an Ipod connected to my jobsite radio and either play my cds loaded on the player…or use rhapsody or pandora - I also have sirius/xm radio. It is great that my shop has wireless internet - I can stream right from the internet to my Ipod….I think the only music I have a problem listening to is rap….just can't get into it….but everything else is game….I listen to classical, opera, jazz, blues (mostly - as it is my favorite), country, old time rock…you name it. It helps me to think.


----------



## wrenchhead (Sep 26, 2009)

I have been making a playlist on groove shark for the last week or so. I was bringing the lap top in to the shop but now I am playing it through my Blackberry.
Punk, Hip Hop, Classic Rock, everything except country.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

For me it depends on what im doing .. If its nice easy work like sanding and finishing i been going with country and classic rock, a lot of steve earle, ccr, the band. But when its hot and heavy in the shop and i need to get my a** in gear, i switch over to the metal .. metallica, tool, pantera. And when the Yanks are on … ive got it tuned into 660AM.


----------



## pawpawsteve (Mar 19, 2010)

Sam "Lightnin'" Hopkins 
John Hooker
Smokin Joe Kubek and Bnois King
Blues with heavy emphasis on guitar


----------



## bunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

I have a few very dusty CDs that I tend to play over and over again:

Jethro Tull - Benefit
The Beatles - Revolver
Liz Phair - Whitechocolatespaceegg

One of these days I'm going to drag a few more CDs down to the shop.


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

I am always trying to find music that is new to me that I can get into, so can everybody name 3 or so bands that may or may not be so well known that they really enjoy. I'll start by naming Widespread Panic, song "Aint Life Grand" or "Tallboy", Lucero (not the mexican lady that will also show up in your search) song "Nights Like These", What Are You Willing To Lose", "My Best Girl", "Sixes and Sevens", and The North Mississippi Allstars song "Shake em on Down", "51 Phantom". I like just about every song from these three bands.

What can you turn me on to?


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings,

I listen to bluegrass all the time…..played it for 40 years, and I slap my knee every now and then when I hear a good'un….. I lived in Memphis, and played in a couple of b.g. bands there…..What's you stepdads name, and also the name of the band he plays in….I also like old Rock& Roll, and old country music…. not this crap they call country music these days….that junk sucks…....cause it ain't country…................


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

Rick, his name is Ernie Welch and his band is Smokehouse Band check em out ttp://www.smokehouseband.com/ If I'm not mistaken I believe they headlined the first annual Memphis in May festival. They must have been in a bind to find a band to play.haha. They go to Mountain View Arkansas just about every year and sometimes twice a year for a bluegrass festival up there, but I don't think they have played there in a while. I think now its just an annual camping trip.


----------



## spclPatrolGroup (Jun 23, 2010)

I keep the dial on the classic rock station, I have found that classic rock now includes, metalica, guns n roses, motley crew, skid row, poison, tesla, warrent, does that make me old, having the bands I listed to as a teenager now on a classic rock station?


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

Big hair and spandex haha, nice.


----------



## fineamerican (Nov 14, 2009)

Tool, Alice in Chains, stuff like that


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Books on Tape, er, iPhone!

fyi, I snake the cable down thru my shirt so it doesn't get in the way, or caught on EVERY SINGLE LITTLE PROJECTION… er, but I digress…

I like books.


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

Milo, I too am a cable thru shirt snaker. Or under the leather apron. I think the next time I get on an airplane I will carry a set of earbuds and an air hose, in case the plane starts to go down, these two things hang up on everything. I will surely hang them on something before hitting the ground haha.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Barry Manilow, Milli Vanilli and…....OK just joking.

I,m currently stuck on the Avett Brothers, David Grisman (Garcia and Grisman) and David Bromberg.

Also thought this would be a good place to post this video:


----------



## miserybob (Jan 24, 2010)

Regina Spektor. Interesting mix of profound and goofy.


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

Good song and video *Timbo* Here is my favorite.


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

These are great folks, keep em coming. How do you post the videos and get them to show up like that?


----------



## brunob (Dec 26, 2006)

Classical on PBS.


----------



## Planeman (Aug 9, 2008)

I've been having a ball listening to the old radio programs from the 1930s through the 1960s like The Bickersons, Charlie McCarthy, Charlie Chan, Flash Gordon, The Whistler, Amos 'n Andy, etc. All of these are available as MP3 files and are FREE downloads from http://www.archive.org/browse.php?field=subject&mediatype=audio&collection=oldtimeradio

I have found an inexpensive small boom-box type of radio that has a CD player, can decode MP3 sound files, and has speakers. In addition, in order to not disturb the family late at night, I use a relatively inexpensive Sony transmitter that plugs into the back of the radio (turning off the speakers) and broadcasts wirelessly to a set of headphones. I can turn the sound up to whatever I want and the family can sleep.

Planeman


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

*Raftermonkey* When you watch a video on youtube, click on the "embed" button then copy and paste the embed code here.

Here another vid of the Avett Brothers, recorded in the trailer on the farm. Featuring special guest Hud the dog.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Golden oldie rock and roll. I sometimes turn it to country, or talk radio to get the latest scoup.
They used to have a golden oldie country station here that I thought was good, but they changed the format a couple of years ago.


----------



## RickRogers7 (Jan 30, 2010)

Sometimes its just the sweet hum of the induction motors. Other times its Motorhead,classic Rock of the 70s or 80s.


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks Timbo. This guy lives about 30 min away from me in Tupelo, MS. Great songwiter and he's got a pretty good since of humor.


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

What ever classical is on the local PBS…it helps me think….


----------



## Bigdogs117 (Jun 26, 2008)

I have mine on a country station.


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

I am now also a Avett Brothers fan along with Langhorne Slim, Thanks Timbo!


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

The History Channel On TV


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

You have a TV in your shop?

I felt *really old* today when I heard a version of what was termed *heavy rock 'n'roll *(late sixties) in the elevator…


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

Check this guy out. I used to give him guitar lessons, na just kiddin haha. I don't think I could get much work done listening to this for I would have to lay my tools down and just listen.


----------



## Edward83 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hmmm Gospel, classical (the more inense stuff, non of that light classical elevator music) Bluegrass, Jazz, Motown, and my favorite, silence.


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

Mostly hip hop and punk, but sometime i just turn on the radio.


----------



## TulsaWoodSmith (Mar 17, 2009)

There is a new radio station here in town that took ALL of the disc jocks off of the air! ( thank the radio gods!) Now they play 60' 70's and some 80's "adult" music. No rap, punk and other musical tortures. No sports, no contests, no news and traffic. Just enough commercials to keep the lights on.

It's the stuff I listed to in High school and college.


----------



## ncdon (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm kind of taken with the sound of my new dust collector sucking up chips, shavings and sawdust, after years of listening to the shop vac. That gentle hum is music to my ears. But a little rock in the background is okay.


----------



## Wolffarmer (Jul 14, 2009)

For people that like the big bands, 30s 40s type of music there is this radio station that a High School in California runs.

Click the Philco


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

How come everytime this question comes up i am the only one on this whole site that likes hip hop and punk,then someone has to bash it, thanks guys.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

rush limbaugh, dennis miller, michael medved.


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

It's cool Roper, I like punk and some rap myself. When it comes to music some people tend to be closed minded. To each their own. Its a somewhat free country and I like what I like but I am open minded enough to know that it may not be for everyone.


----------



## Tim29 (Oct 10, 2009)

a wide range. Nickel Creek, Flogging Molly, Dropkick Murphys, Newsboys, Sam Cooke, Sam and Dave, Muse, Foo Fighters, Best of Hammered Dulcimer, The Hot Club of Cowtown. You know what I would like to find is the theme to this old house.


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

Hear ya go Tim29 http://www.televisiontunes.com/This_Old_House.html The whole song may be found on youtube.


----------



## Tim29 (Oct 10, 2009)

YES!!!!


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

You've got the wrong thread WooDCarver333. *KICK ROCKS*!!!! Friggin spammers, sheeesh!!!!


----------



## mwaldtha (Feb 28, 2010)

Yes to Liz Phair, The Black Crowes, and Regina Spektor, and if you like The White Stripes and The Raconteurs be sure to check out The Dead Weather (also a Jack White project). I recently downloaded some Broken Bells, MGMT, Grace Potter and The Nocturnals, Band Of Skulls, and The Script. However, my favorites right now are Brandi Carlile, Cat Power, Rachael Yamagata, and Yeah Yeah Yeahs. Oh, and if you haven't yet, be sure to check out the soundtrack to "Into The Wild" by Eddie Vedder it is great!


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

i try to listen to my alternative rock but the planer tunes out everything lol


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

Everything from my favorite band Tool to Jethro Tull to Pink Floyd to Pantera and even over to Eminem then back to James Taylor and finish with some David Allen Coe…As long as it's not R&B, pre 1960s or real ghetto rap I listen.


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

Mark here is a song about Alt rock. haha


----------



## littlevern (Sep 18, 2008)

Outlaw Country Johnny Cash, Waylon Jennings, David Allan Coe, Southern rock, blues such as Tony Joe White, Jerry Jeff Walker, and other Hard Country. None of that new country for me. Also don't like much the slow country of the sixties.
I do like to listen to classic rock.


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

I listen to conservative talk radio, classic rock from the 60's and 70's and lots of heavy metal. 
Ever listened to these guys? Kinda of a Southern Rock version of AC/DC:


----------

